# LifeXMD's American Hero Program



## creekrat (Sep 21, 2013)

Our American Hero program is for Military, Police, or Fire service. With current valid ID you will receive a $100 discount off your initial physical evaluation and a 10% discount on all Medication Orders. It’s our small way of saying thanks to those who serve and protect us.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 21, 2013)

Is this also open for the veterans who payed the way with our sacrifices as well for current active military personnel?


----------



## creekrat (Oct 9, 2013)

Sorry for the long wait but this does apply to vets, with a copy of dd-214


----------



## j2048b (Oct 10, 2013)

creekrat said:


> Sorry for the long wait but this does apply to vets, with a copy of dd-214



Thanks for the reply!


----------

